# Strange autopilot update message blocks me from driving



## Vincent Philion (Nov 1, 2018)

This message about autopilot being installed happened a few times. After waiting some minutes, decided to reboot. But it keeps coming back. Suggestions? Running 2018.50


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I wish I were more worldly, especially since I’m not far from Quebec, but can you provide the English translation of those messages?

I can say I’ve never seen this warning screen, not in my car or on this forum.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ADK46 said:


> I wish I were more worldly, especially since I'm not far from Quebec, but can you provide the English translation of those messages?
> 
> I can say I've never seen this warning screen, not in my car or on this forum.


Per google translate...


> IMPROVED AUTOPILOT TEST. SOFTWARE UPDATE SET IN PROGRESS. PLEASE KEEP THE VEHICLE STATION AND RELEASE THE BRAKE PEDAL. THIS FUNCTION CAN TAKE A MINUTE.


----------



## Vincent Philion (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry, forgot my interface is in French when I uploaded the picture. The Google translate is mostly right: "improved autopilot software update in progress". I did not order autopilot and declined to "try" autopilot when the car offered some weeks ago.


----------



## Vincent Philion (Nov 1, 2018)

The autopilot update message just sits there. I can't do anything with it. I wonder if the "pin to drive" is making matters worse or not. Tonight I will deactivate pin to drive and see if that does anything.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Contact your local SC and see if this is something they can clear up remotely


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Vincent Philion said:


> The autopilot update message just sits there. I can't do anything with it. I wonder if the "pin to drive" is making matters worse or not. Tonight I will deactivate pin to drive and see if that does anything.


I think you mentioned you re-booted your car, but maybe try the full power down (in the menu under the service tab if I remember correctly).


----------



## Vincent Philion (Nov 1, 2018)

Once I reboot the screen, I can drive away. But the message eventually comes back (ex: next morning). But I will try the "full power down" for fun tonight.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Im seeing the same thing the last two mornings. Two-button reset seemed to clear it each time.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

Same here. Reset with the brake (which is that?) is how I can move ahead. Appears each morning. Ugh.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Can those of you experiencing this let us know what firmware version you’re on? There might be a correlation.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

@Lovesword --* 50.6*


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Can those of you experiencing this let us know what firmware version you're on? There might be a correlation.


50.6
Did a bug report and scheduled service.


----------



## denver_kanuck (Nov 15, 2018)

I've been seeing the same thing every morning for almost a week. It doesn't prevent me from driving but I have to reboot to use the infotainment system. Quite annoying. Do I really need to schedule an appointment with the SC or can they push something remotely?


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

denver_kanuck said:


> I've been seeing the same thing every morning for almost a week. It doesn't prevent me from driving but I have to reboot to use the infotainment system. Quite annoying. Do I really need to schedule an appointment with the SC or can they push something remotely?


I would go ahead and make an appointment describing the problem. That should elevate the issue. They'll let you know if there is an easier solution.

BTW, I did NOT see the message this morning.


----------



## alienranch (Jan 14, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> I think you mentioned you re-booted your car, but maybe try the full power down (in the menu under the service tab if I remember correctly).


Full power down (clearing cache and partial updates) doesn't resolve it. It'll be back the next day :-(


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

This is absurd: I have to reboot my car every morning ... really?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Reflex said:


> This is absurd: I have to reboot my car every morning ... really?


have you spoken to service? this is certainly not normal and should be corrected, but not everything is corrected by just waiting for it to resolve itself.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

denver_kanuck said:


> I've been seeing the same thing every morning for almost a week. It doesn't prevent me from driving but I have to reboot to use the infotainment system. Quite annoying. Do I really need to schedule an appointment with the SC or can they push something remotely?


So far we have two "votes" for 50.6 as far as what firmware people experiencing this issue are on. Can you speak to that for what version your car is on?

Can anyone also speak to if this issue happened to you prior to getting 50.6? 
Is anyone experiencing this on other firmware versions?


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Our cars can speak FRENCH? 💕💕💕


----------



## Vincent Philion (Nov 1, 2018)

MJJ said:


> Our cars can speak FRENCH? 💕💕💕


Well I guess since it's the language of love, it was required with the fireplace mode. 😍


----------



## TESLEV1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Reflex said:


> This is absurd: I have to reboot my car every morning ... really?


M3 , dual motor, long range battery. I do not have autopilot.
I have been having the same problem. Need to re-boot to make it go away. Very annoying.

Contacted the Cleveland SC today and was told there is no fix now.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

TESLEV1 said:


> M3 , dual motor, long range battery. I do not have autopilot.
> I have been having the same problem. Need to re-boot to make it go away. Very annoying.
> 
> Contacted the Cleveland SC today and was told there is no fix now.


By chance are you on firmware 50.6? I just want to see if there's a possible correlation.


----------



## TESLEV1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lovesword said:


> By chance are you on firmware 50.6? I just want to see if there's a possible correlation.


I'm sorry but I don't know how to determine my firmware version


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TESLEV1 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know how to determine my firmware version


If you scroll to the bottom in your phone app or click the "T" on the screen in your car, it will show it.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

TESLEV1 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know how to determine my firmware version


No worries! I can't even do anything with the info to help people...but just trying to see if maybe a new firmware is the culprit of this bug.


iChris93 said:


> If you scroll to the bottom in your phone app or click the "T" on the screen in your car, it will show it.


👍🏼


----------



## Vincent Philion (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm also on 50.6 
New variation this morning: Car wanted me to start the autopilot trial. The only difference between previous days is that PIN to drive was deactivated. I suspect PIN to drive window is "blocked" by the Autopilot trial/update window. This morning, I could easily click "No, I don't want to try autopilot". The system "rebooted" itself, and I was on my way driving without issue.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Vincent Philion said:


> I'm also on 50.6
> New variation this morning: Car wanted me to start the autopilot trial. The only difference between previous days is that PIN to drive was deactivated. I suspect PIN to drive window is "blocked" by the Autopilot trial/update window. This morning, I could easily click "No, I don't want to try autopilot". The system "rebooted" itself, and I was on my way driving without issue.


That's what I saw this morning too. Asked if I wanted trial, I answered no, but then car went into cycle of rebooting and screen flickering. I had to reboot twice to get things settled down.

Nothing new has happened firmware-wise that is apparent. I've been on 50.6 for quite a while, and this nonsense started three days ago.


----------



## denver_kanuck (Nov 15, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> So far we have two "votes" for 50.6 as far as what firmware people experiencing this issue are on. Can you speak to that for what version your car is on?


50.6

This morning, it looked like the popup moved on to "start autopilot trial / decline". I'm not interested in enhanced autopilot so I declined and it said the computer needed to reboot. It rebooted about 4 times (seriously?) before going back to normal. Hopefully, I won't see the popup again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Got a call from Tesla in Fremont wanting details about this problem (I had scheduled service, so that’s why they called). I described it - it sounds like news to them. I also let them know I wasn’t the only one.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

Same here -- I declined my EAP trial this morning (for the second time). Hopefully tomorrow will be free of the pop-up.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

No popup this morning. Fingers crossed. 

Interestingly, this nonsense started exactly three months after I got the car and after I got (and declined) the first EAP trial offer.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

The pop-up is GONE this morning.


----------

